# Home Theater system around $500 ish



## Cody (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm just gonna throw this out there before I start researching the wrong equipment, maybe you guys can get me started in the right direction.

what im looking for:

1. 5.1 surround w/ blueray player
2. needs to stream Netflix
3. (does NOT need wireless rear speakers :::EDIT::
4. decent sound, but doesn't have to be blasting, not worried about _watts_ more on quality

so far thats it. LMK what you guys think and If you can guide me.

Thanks a lot,
Cody


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Cody, at that budget, I honestly do not know if you can find anything meeting your needs. Some HTIB's have wireless rear Speakers, but one which includes a BDP.....
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

There are a few out there and I mean a few, the Samsung HT-BD1250 is as close to having everything that you want it's Wifi ready meaning to have to buy a USB Wi-Fi dongle, also it's rear speakers are wireless ready you will have to buy the accessory for it which is the SWA-4000. So in the long run you are spending more then your budget allows for on this. This BDP HTIB goes for $549 add the needed accessories the dongle is $80 and the SWA-400 is $200 total $829. IMO this is not worth it you could get far better with your money the only advice I will give is this, buy components instead of the all in one you will not need to buy everything all at once but overtime as the budget will allow, so that you can get the most value for your dollar or save the money you will need to buy a better HT all in one shot.JMO


----------



## Cody (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok thank you, after looking around I did find the samsung, but like said above it gets expensive making it wireless.

The wireless speakers seem appealing, but now that i looked more into them they still need to be plugged into ac power atleast, and then a wireless box that receives a signal too... kinda defeats the purpose IMO.

What options do i have if i remove the wireless rear speaker capability? still being completely wireless receiver to stream netflix tho...

-Cody


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The issue is finding a system that includes a BluRay player for $500. Thats just about impossible particularly one that does Netflix. What I suggest is to buy your system in stages. 
Do you have some speakers already? I think buying a decent receiver should be your first priority. For $500 you can get an Onkyo 707 It is very future proof and will last you years.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree Tony hit the nail on the head, in the long run buying separates will offer you the best bang for your buck.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I completely agree with the above posts. I am afraid it really is not possible to meet your goals with your budget.

I would start with a quality pair of Speakers. With HDMI about to be changing from 1.3 to 1.4 it would be the safest choice given the best way to do this is over time.

A really nice budget Speaker is Hsu Research's HB-1:http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/hb-1.html
149 Dollars for a pair and quite efficient thanks to being a Horn Loaded Speaker. In other words, you will be able to get high output levels with little amplifier power as would be the case in a budget AV Receiver.

If wanting something else, you would have enough left over to buy a PS3 Slim which would give you Netflix Streaming, Blu Ray, top notch gaming, Media Server, and much more. Moreover, Sony has announced 3D support for the PS3 so it will remain up to date if 3D matters to you.

When more funds are available, we can help to find you a great value AV Receiver and you just need another pair of 149 Dollar HB-1's, the matching Center Channel, and a Subwoofer.

While not instant, this would put you on the path of a high quality Home Theater. In truth, most HTIB's are considered disposable with little resale value. By purchasing quality components, you will be able to sell parts down the road should you wish to upgrade. Moreover, with cheap HTIB's, if one part fails the rest is crippled.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Cody (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up, that makes a lot of sense to buy it in phases.

Thanks again for the suggestions, I'll start lookin!


----------

